# bartering,, Propane lantern ,, fail?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was going to pick up some propane lanterns to use for bartering but then it occurred to me,,,,,,,,,,,
There are already a lot of lanterns out there propane and liquid fuel ones. Even I had a couple before I started prepping
for TSHTF. So rather than have lanterns for trade I have a few 100 pound propane tanks with the adapter to 
refill the small lantern propane tanks. And I bought the mantle socks.
I really think that there be will more people looking for a way to keep there lanterns going than people 
looking for lanterns. The socks don't take up much room and for what a good lantern cost you can get a bunch
of mantle socks. I think the socks will be worth more than the lanterns will.

Note: I'm also looking for a place that sells rebuild kits for the hand pumps on the liquid fuel ones. 
There's a lot of the liquid fuel ones around that the pumps are bad just from sitting and drying out. 

When thinking of what to get for trading after SHTF you sort of need to think in reverse.
So what do you think? 
Buy lanterns or the stuff to keep them going?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Why not stock a bit of both?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Have you tried out the refill adapter. When I bought mine, they didn't include a wrench to open the "schrader" valve on the little tank I couldn't get a decent fill. Made my own very long handled wrench from a long screw driver and cut a slot in the tip. 
By the way, I contacted coleman, they said an unopened can of liquid fuel is good for 7 years. After opening, only 3 years. The person who gave me the info said it's the oxygen that degrades the fuel. Recommended for long storage, open the cap a little, squeeze the can until a little fuel come out and then retighten the cap to get all the air and oxygen out of the can. Said it might give another couple years. 
Never try to use it in an engine, too low of octane. Will damage the engine.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the ability to refill the small lantern canisters will be worth plenty in bad times, but mostly for cooking / small BBQ type devices. Sure some will use lanterns but people will realize that is a lot to pay for some light. This small yard path solar lights that are $.99-$5 would be a good light option. There are down sides....like no off switch so you need to be able to block out the light. Take one of those into a 12-16 foot bedroom or small room in the house one night and it's plenty to get by. Place it behind your chair and you can read to it. Just make sure you remember to set it out during the day. Even cloudy days will give them several hours of charge.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Why not stock a bit of both?


 That is reasonable question. Yes I could do both but I'm looking for the best bang for the buck. 
Right now for what a good lantern cost I can buy a bunch of socks. <-- good lantern $40
After TSHTF I bet I can trade two socks for one lantern <-- socks $2.00 each

$40 bucks now or $4 later? And no storage room used up.

I'm not trying to be a smart mouth but when I'm in this forum I try to look at everything from a preppers view.
And what it might be like after TSHTF

But even then sometimes I'm wrong and get put in my place by someone on here. And that's how it should be.
A bad idea might get someone killed later. Asking questions or telling someone they may be wrong will help
everyone here.----- Exsept for me I'm allways right and neever make a mistakke


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Have you tried out the refill adapter. When I bought mine, they didn't include a wrench to open the "schrader" valve on the little tank I couldn't get a decent fill. Made my own very long handled wrench from a long screw driver and cut a slot in the tip.
> By the way, I contacted coleman, they said an unopened can of liquid fuel is good for 7 years. After opening, only 3 years. The person who gave me the info said it's the oxygen that degrades the fuel. Recommended for long storage, open the cap a little, squeeze the can until a little fuel come out and then retighten the cap to get all the air and oxygen out of the can. Said it might give another couple years.
> Never try to use it in an engine, too low of octane. Will damage the engine.


Nope. But I have loaned it out and helped use it we didn't use any tools 
Does your look like this?


Here's a ebay ad and a video 
Refill Small 1 lb Propane Bottle Tanks Camping Fishing Adapter Cylinder BBQ Tool | eBay
I have some extra adapters that I was going yoy use for trade. And then I though nawww, Let they come to me 
when they need refilled. But I do bet the adapter would make a great bartering item <worth it's weight in gold
I bet I could trade one of these adapters for a lot maybe 10oz of silver coins?

you can get then for $8 on eBay


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Unless your talking facts, I would never say you are wrong. Facts are facts, and opinions are just that. It is whatever you feel will be best for you. I originally bought a 2 mantel coleman liquid fuel lantern. I have it tucked away, but I doubt that I'll use it until things stabilize because I would stand out like a beacon. Even my one mantel propane would make me a target. I've added some small recharg. garden lights and a couple of bigger ones just like you suggest. While I don't have 100 pounders of LP, I have accumulated 4-20 pounders and a 10 pounder and the necessary hose adapter for cooking. Plus a bunch or the big, squatty throw away tanks. The one thing that bothers me is that for safety sake, I keep them all outside in a garden shed. So they are open to theft, but...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I think the ability to refill the small lantern canisters will be worth plenty in bad times, but mostly for cooking / small BBQ type devices. Sure some will use lanterns but people will realize that is a lot to pay for some light. This small yard path solar lights that are $.99-$5 would be a good light option. There are down sides....like no off switch so you need to be able to block out the light. Take one of those into a 12-16 foot bedroom or small room in the house one night and it's plenty to get by. Place it behind your chair and you can read to it. Just make sure you remember to set it out during the day. Even cloudy days will give them several hours of charge.


It won't cost to refill? That's the point after SHTF you won't be able to buy propane or yard lights. No stores 
But just come to my trading post I can hook you right up,,,,What do you have to trade?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great photo, mine is a tad different but same idea. On mine the instructions said to turn the tank upside down so the liquid goes into the small tank. Your's the same?
The first time I tried it, following directions, it only filled a little bit because the vapor in the small tank didn't condense. After I built the wrench for the "schrader valve" I over filled it and had to drain some off. I finally came up with an idea based on the built in propane tank in my RV. I laid the little tank on its side with the "schrader valve" at 9:00 or at 3:00. That way when some liquid started spitting out the valve, it would be half full. I haven't done it yet, but I want to make a "vise" for the little tank so I can just push in on the "schrader valve" instead of actually unscrewing it a tad. Would be easier and probably safer. I would also need to make a rubber hose adapter for the filling the little tanks. Parts are readily available on line and would cost maybe $25.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Unless your talking facts, I would never say you are wrong. Facts are facts, and opinions are just that. It is whatever you feel will be best for you. I originally bought a 2 mantel coleman liquid fuel lantern. I have it tucked away, but I doubt that I'll use it until things stabilize because I would stand out like a beacon. Even my one mantel propane would make me a target. I've added some small recharg. garden lights and a couple of bigger ones just like you suggest. While I don't have 100 pounders of LP, I have accumulated 4-20 pounders and a 10 pounder and the necessary hose adapter for cooking. Plus a bunch or the big, squatty throw away tanks. The one thing that bothers me is that for safety sake, I keep them all outside in a garden shed. So they are open to theft, but...


 How many extra socks did you get?

Ok I'm going to do a post on this but here is an idea,,,Walmart has solar spot light made to shine on your house to make it look nice at night.
They are as bright as a big flashlight and the have an on and off switch and they will give off a lot of light for about 10 hours.
You can charge one up switch it off and store the electric in the built in rechargeable battery until later. I have stored them fully charged
for 3 weeks and they worked fine. $10 each pick up a few of them and save your self a few dangerous trips outside. 
Pick up some extra rechargeable batteries while your at it. Use the light to charge them up and store them till needed. 
I'll post a picture of the spot lights later right here.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> It won't cost to refill? That's the point after SHTF you won't be able to buy propane or yard lights.
> But just come to my trading post I can hook you right up,,,,What do you have to trade?


Please people go get what you going to need NOW while it is cheap any plentiful. If you think things are costly now just wait till SHTF
and see what the price is,,,,,,With no stores


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Great photo, mine is a tad different but same idea. On mine the instructions said to turn the tank upside down so the liquid goes into the small tank. Your's the same?
> The first time I tried it, following directions, it only filled a little bit because the vapor in the small tank didn't condense. After I built the wrench for the "schrader valve" I over filled it and had to drain some off. I finally came up with an idea based on the built in propane tank in my RV. I laid the little tank on its side with the "schrader valve" at 9:00 or at 3:00. That way when some liquid started spitting out the valve, it would be half full. I haven't done it yet, but I want to make a "vise" for the little tank so I can just push in on the "schrader valve" instead of actually unscrewing it a tad. Would be easier and probably safer. I would also need to make a rubber hose adapter for the filling the little tanks. Parts are readily available on line and would cost maybe $25.


 Those rubber hoses are for after the gas has been through a pressure regulator. Bottle to bottle is VERY hi pressure. 
look at your BBQ the part that screws into the tank is a regulator.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I think the ability to refill the small lantern canisters will be worth plenty in bad times, but mostly for cooking / small BBQ type devices. Sure some will use lanterns but people will realize that is a lot to pay for some light. This small yard path solar lights that are $.99-$5 would be a good light option. There are down sides....like no off switch so you need to be able to block out the light. Take one of those into a 12-16 foot bedroom or small room in the house one night and it's plenty to get by. Place it behind your chair and you can read to it. Just make sure you remember to set it out during the day. Even cloudy days will give them several hours of charge.


I have several of the cheap solar garden lights that came from Wally World or Harbor Freight. About half of them have shut off switches.
Handy to keep charged for power outages, since we lose power more often than we used to.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Why not stock a bit of both?


'zactly! Diversity is the best strategy in barter. Trade someone a lantern and you have future customers.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> 'zactly! Diversity is the best strategy in barter. Trade someone a lantern and you have future customers.


I don't know if I give up 20 socks now to buy one latern now that's 10-20 customers I loose from no socks.
After SHTF lanterns will be easy to get. Mantle socks for the lanterns will be like hens teeth.

Lanterns last for years and years. The little mantel socks for the lanterns do not.
The lanterns will be useless without the socks and propane. Lots of guys have more than one lantern
I'm pretty sure they Will trade one for the mantles. 
At $40 a pop how many are you going to buy? Knowing they will be almost worthless when TSHTF? 
They will be like new cars,, Without fuel they will be worthless

When the SHTF no stores no gas I bet I could trade 4 cans of beans for a new car. - same thing 
What are you going to do with a new car and no fuel?
What are you going to do with a lantern and no mantle socks for it?

I'm not buying flash lights ether I'm buying batteries. Except for solar flashlights 
Maybe I'm wrong it's happened before

Don't take me wrong I don't like to criticize or squabble but I do like to debate we got a lot to 
figure out before TSHTF and maybe not a lot of time.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was going to pick up some propane lanterns to use for bartering but then it occurred to me,,,,,,,,,,,
> There are already a lot of lanterns out there propane and liquid fuel ones. Even I had a couple before I started prepping
> for TSHTF. So rather than have lanterns for trade I have a few 100 pound propane tanks with the adapter to
> refill the small lantern propane tanks. And I bought the mantle socks.
> ...


those candle lanterns are great too, the bees wax candle lanterns mainly, I have a couple of them and would most likely barter off my naptha fuel coleman before ever letting go of my candle lanterns! but I think you are on to something here! its always a peeve of mine throwing away green propane bottles, really!! we can't even take in our green propane bottles in this day and age for a refill!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone ever dealt with Carbide? When I was younger I had Jars of the carbide "Rocks" and I know that in the early days Miners used Carbide lanterns. My primary use of Carbide Rocks, aside from actually lighting the fumes on fire and getting light, was stuffing a couple in a bottle with a bit of water and watching it explode after a little time had elapsed. I don't even know how long the carbide lasts, but would like to find out more.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Anyone ever dealt with Carbide? When I was younger I had Jars of the carbide "Rocks" and I know that in the early days Miners used Carbide lanterns. My primary use of Carbide Rocks, aside from actually lighting the fumes on fire and getting light, was stuffing a couple in a bottle with a bit of water and watching it explode after a little time had elapsed. I don't even know how long the carbide lasts, but would like to find out more.


 Hi yes we still use carbide lamps for hunting raccoon (or spot lighting) they won't look at an electric light but they will look at
a flame. There eyes show up and then you can get a shot off. Far as I know carbine doesn't go bad if you keep it dry. 
and yea it looks like gray rocks I think it's hydrogen they give off when water comes in contact with them.

When I was a kid we would find a steel container ( like carbide comes in) that had a pop off lid and punch a small hole
in the lid put carbide in it and ad little water and stick a flame to it and BANG! My Dad showed me that one. 
I still have an autolite carbide lamp from the 40s still in the box. On the box it says "There finer says the minor"
The newer ones are made of plastic not brass like the old ones. 
You can find them on eBay but they are usually so corroded up they are just for looking at and not using. 
The lamps are sort of dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. We mounted them on a hat like the miners did.
That arm on the top is like throttle move it to one side and it lets more water in for a bigger flame.
I think this one is a Justright name brand. 
Only we had reflectors that were about 11" you could get them out of an old headlamp from the 30s
they were called steelbeam headlamps. or at least that's what we called them. 

I think this where union carbide got it's name 
This the type of lid you need to punch the hole in (like a paint can) BANG 

Oh man standing back and looking at what I just said ,,,,, Really sounds like *******. But I'm not, Not really


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jro1 said:


> those candle lanterns are great too, the bees wax candle lanterns mainly, I have a couple of them and would most likely barter off my naptha fuel coleman before ever letting go of my candle lanterns! but I think you are on to something here! its always a peeve of mine throwing away green propane bottles, really!! we can't even take in our green propane bottles in this day and age for a refill!


I have never seen a wax lantern what do they look like?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have duel fuel lanterns that will run off of both "white gas" (Colemen fuel) and regular gasoline. Same with my camp stove. Also have allot of Kerosine lamps.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If you need parts try,OldColemanParts.com


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I have duel fuel lanterns that will run off of both "white gas" (Colemen fuel) and regular gasoline. Same with my camp stove. Also have allot of Kerosine lamps.


 I have heard of them but never saw one used. Have you ever ran one on gas?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have heard of them but never saw one used. Have you ever ran one on gas?


Yes, it works just like it does with regular fuel, although I admit that I have always been super careful about wiping up any spillage when I fill it and always first light it outside.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

You mentioned lanterns for barter, then mentioned cost of good lanterns. You keep the good ones for yourself, but grab a bunch of basic lanterns for trade. To people without, they will be good.
Stansport Kerosene Hurricane 8" Lantern - Red

Also, propane is great, but don't forget oil lamps. Greater options available for fuel.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Yes, it works just like it does with regular fuel, although I admit that I have always been super careful about wiping up any spillage when I fill it and always first light it outside.


Does it smell bad or anything? A lantern that runs on an alternative fuel has my interest. Whats it called and where did you get it? 
what did they change to make it OK to run on Gas? We are talking about the same gas as what a car runs on right? 
Does it take the same sock mantles as a regular propane or regular lantern fuel? (wheels are turning in my head there squeaking but they are
turning) wonder if I can convert a regular one to run on gas.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Think about it, at night are you going to light up the world and let people know your there or go blackout so they don't know your there? you need to be in a really security place to light up the world. think about it


MOLON LABE


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The older Coleman lanterns can run on regular gas but it clogs the generator faster. I've also found on other internet forums you can do a 50/50 mix of pump gas and Coleman fuel with good results.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I used regular gas in Coleman stoves and lanterns for years without any bad effects. The only difference between white gas and motor fuel is the additives that are designed to keep the fuel system clean and the anti-knock compounds (alcohol today).


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Paul,look up Forum Index - Classic Pressure Lamps - The online resource for the collector & enthusiast. I think they are on your side of the pond. Do have members from the states and Canada. Also has a sister board dealing with stoves.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Oddcaliber,
What is there for me? I know how the lamps work and I could build one - I have built a pressure supply and a four burner stove. I am not a collector so what would I find of value on a forum discussing classic pressure lamps?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Paul, I do "collect" things but for different purposes. The site gives me information about trouble shooting,diagrams,part lists and sources. I also enjoy reading about the history. It's a good reference for identifying lanterns I find.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, I understand. It is really not my thing though. I have multi-fuel stoves and lanterns but once the fuel is gone none of them will be worth more than the metal in them.


----------

